# Hello, looking to improve my writing ...



## tmason (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I hope I found the right forum on the internet; I am a software developer who had his hand in the IT industry for at least 12 years professionally and have been doing computer stuff ever since I was 8 years old.

Anyway, over the last 7-8 years I have been working this one job at an educational institution as a jack-of-all-trades sort of IT guy. Web development, managing large systems, doing customer relations as it relates to the IT department, you name it. While working there I had to write my share of emails, RFPs, business documents, technical documents, you name it.

During this time I went from absolutely hating writing to feeling like this is something I can be good at one day. Yes, there I said it, I am starting to like this writing thing and look forward to it most of the time. Bet my English teachers didn't see that coming.

In any event, I am here to try to really improve all aspects of my writing; I want to hone it down so that I can communicate with *precision*. Really hard to do but I have been reading some of the great work on here and would like to learn from the masters so to speak.

So there is my introduction; folks can grade me on my first "piece" I posted on this site and let me know of your thoughts.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi tmason and welcome. Yes, you've come to exactly the right place! There's a wide range of skill, interests and expertise around here but one thing we all have in common is a love of writing and helping each other out (well, okay, two things  )

Your first 'piece' that you posted looks fine and so I'm guessing you won't have too much trouble with the technical aspects - literary or IT. What sort of things are you mainly interested in writing? Not that it matters too much, we have a wide range of different writing boards as you'll know if you've taken a look around.

You will need to rack up ten posts before you can submit your own creative pieces (unless you want to join the mentors' challenge which is exempt from this rule) but don't worry, it's really easy to get ten posts by joining in the writing discussions, chatting in the lounge or responding to the posted work of other members. We all love feedback and your contributions will be appreciated.

Once you get your first ten posts you will become a full member and, as well as being able to post your own work, you will be able to choose your own avatar and new forums will open up for you to enjoy.

I'm looking forward to seeing you around the place. Have fun!

jen


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 20, 2015)

tmason... Welcome to WF! Take some time to look around and get to know everyone. If you are looking for a place to sharpen your communication skills, you are in just the right place. feel free to critique other members work, join one of our many writing challenges and writing discussions. Hope to see you around... Peace always... Julia


----------



## tmason (Mar 20, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Hi tmason and welcome. Yes, you've come to exactly the right place! There's a wide range of skill, interests and expertise around here but one thing we all have in common is a love of writing and helping each other out (well, okay, two things  )



Excellent, sounds great.



jenthepen said:


> Your first 'piece' that you posted looks fine and so I'm guessing you won't have too much trouble with the technical aspects - literary or IT. What sort of things are you mainly interested in writing? Not that it matters too much, we have a wide range of different writing boards as you'll know if you've taken a look around.



There are several areas that I am looking to tighten up and improve upon. I'll first go over what my focus on writing is in the short term and then work towards the long term:


*Business & Sales Communication*: As it stands now I feel I am moderate but my biggest problem is that #1 I don't know how to organize what I am presenting to really make my ideas or what I am selling *pop*. I can craft everything where it makes sense but I'd like to be able to create pieces and communications that really sells or communicates what I am saying succinctly. My second problem is #2 being able to cut out any unnecessary verbiage; as it stands sometimes I overwrite and communicate the same idea over and over again. I would like to work on that precision I wrote about previously and get the ideas to stand out right the first time. There are situations where repetition can work but I need to learn when and how to do so.


*Creative Writing*: I'd like to learn how to truly write expressively without sounding cheesy or looking like I am just throwing whatever adjectives/verbs/etc. that fits into the scene or plot that I am creating. I do have some creative pieces I can share when my limit is up and I would like to improve to the point where I can start crafting good short stories with ease. Novels, maybe ...
 

*General Writing*: As in what I wrote in the first section, just learning how to communicate precisely and with precision.



jenthepen said:


> You will need to rack up ten posts before you can submit your own creative pieces (unless you want to join the mentors' challenge which is exempt from this rule) but don't worry, it's really easy to get ten posts by joining in the writing discussions, chatting in the lounge or responding to the posted work of other members. We all love feedback and your contributions will be appreciated.
> 
> Once you get your first ten posts you will become a full member and, as well as being able to post your own work, you will be able to choose your own avatar and new forums will open up for you to enjoy.
> 
> ...



Excellent; looking forward to it.


----------



## tmason (Mar 20, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> tmason... Welcome to WF! Take some time to look around and get to know everyone. If you are looking for a place to sharpen your communication skills, you are in just the right place. feel free to critique other members work, join one of our many writing challenges and writing discussions. Hope to see you around... Peace always... Julia



Excellent, I'll be doing so as much as I can.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm sure you'll find lots of helpful comment and advice once you start to post your pieces aimed at sales and business communication. We have quite a few members who are in business or retired from business so you'll find plenty of people on the same wavelength. Non fiction would be the best forum. Make sure you preface your pieces with a clear explanation of what you are trying to achieve and the type of detailed feedback you are looking for.

I'm looking forward to helping if I can. The creative pieces sound intriguing too. Get posting!


----------



## rooferforlife (Mar 21, 2015)

Well it seems like you know exactly what you want which is great! You are way ahead of me. I know my writing needs to be a lot better but not really which areas are weak or strong ... I think I just have a basket full of weak writing skills right now. A side effect of not really writing for around 8 years.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi T,
welcome to the asylum. 
You already have a complex and formidable set of skills, here is a good place to work on your choices for your next set.

Good luck, and may the force be with you.
BC


----------



## tmason (Mar 21, 2015)

rooferforlife said:


> Well it seems like you know exactly what you want which is great! You are way ahead of me. I know my writing needs to be a lot better but not really which areas are weak or strong ... I think I just have a basket full of weak writing skills right now. A side effect of not really writing for around 8 years.



I am not sure if I know exactly want I want out of writing; such a huge area as we all know. I just know that I need the business communication skills and that I would like to get into creative writing.

Maybe I'll want more later, who knows...


----------



## tmason (Mar 21, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> Hi T,
> welcome to the asylum.
> You already have a complex and formidable set of skills, here is a good place to work on your choices for your next set.
> 
> ...



Yep, these days you have to keep transforming yourself; no longer is it acceptable to just be good in 1-2 areas.


----------



## Folcro (Mar 21, 2015)

I love those stories when two people who seem to hate each other end up falling in love. If you've been doing technical work all your life and a part of you is driving your mind in a completely different direction, it seems you're finding a deeper belonging, which many never find. 

We're witnessing the start of a journey, and I look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## tmason (Mar 21, 2015)

Folcro said:


> I love those stories when two people who seem to hate each other end up falling in love. If you've been doing technical work all your life and a part of you is driving your mind in a completely different direction, it seems you're finding a deeper belonging, which many never find.
> 
> We're witnessing the start of a journey, and I look forward to watching your progress.



Heh, now you're about to drive me to write a best-seller just for fun.

For me, 50% of writing is just getting the first sentence on paper. This means I have to know what I am writing about, who my audience is, and my end goal of the piece.

When I was learning about writing in school it was all about the process of writing which may have turned me away for a long time.

Then, the business of constantly having to communicate with clients and customers got me back in, by force I should add. You *needed* to communicate directly and correctly with customers or else you will find yourself in a messy legal situation. Or lost money. Or adding a massive amount of hours to your work because you forgot to say you needed to do something. Etc. Etc.

Now, as mentioned in the original post, it's all about precision for the short term. Getting people mentally from A to Z using the right balance of words and imagery to precisely communicate the idea I am trying to sell or convey.


----------

